# tilting head back?



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Noticed Milo is occasionally tilting his head back (3 times), kinda like he's smelling something in the air (but he's not) almost like a bobble head, then he sometimes loses his balance, but pops right back up. I did mention this to the Vet but they didn't seem too concerned. Does anyone know what this could be?


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Hmm; that almost sounds like an inner ear infection! They often can disrupt a dogs balance. I'm surprised the veterinarian didn't think it was an issue. Does he seem like he's fully conscious/responsive when he does it; i.e. does he "snap out" of it when you try to get his attention? It could also be a type of mild motor seizure; some puppies have them but grow out of it. I would start making a diary of it; so you can pinpoint if there are any triggers; and maybe look into consulting a 2nd opinion from a different vet. It doesn't sound serious IMO but that doesn't mean it shouldn't be checked out just to be safe; as catching ANYTHING early can prevent lots of future problems. =)


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

He seems maybe a little confused (or at least looks confused) when it happens, but never loses consciousness or anything like that. He was on antibiotics for 10 days before I got him, and is on another 10 day round due to some gurgling in his lung. He's also on Flagyl for Giardia so hopefully both of those will knock out any ear infection he has. I have to bring him back in 2 more weeks, I'll ask the Vet again if he's still doing it. I am trying to catch it on video to show the Vet, but he seems to be doing it less than he was originally. Thanks


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to hear; keep us posted on him! =)


----------



## ChewyandMilo (Jul 18, 2012)

Milo had his last set of shots today! He's been Groggy and his leg hurts but he's doing well!
I saw the "Head" Vet today and he did a way more thorough exam than the last Vet did. Checked his ears, legs etc- No trick knee yay! 
The gurgling in his lung is gone and he said the head tilting is just a reverse sneeze, he just doesn't make any noise.
Clean bill of health so far, Just waiting on the Giardia recheck.


----------

